# Adam Wingard's 'The Guest.'



## TetraVaal (Jun 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DQBMCyDQgQU[/YOUTUBE]

I've been waiting months to finally see some footage from this film. Looks like Wingard and Barrett have found another family to terrorize. Can't wait for this. Looks great. And the score sounds amazing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks really good.

I loved You're Next and Dan Stevens is pretty good actor so consider me hooked.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 6, 2014)

One of my most anticipated films of the year. You're Next was great, so I was really looking forward to this as soon as I heard the news about this a long time ago. But I got even mroe exited for it when I saw the poster, and that made my expectations five times higher. Jesus, it looks so good. Simple, straight to the point and it just screams of the 80's neo(n) noir. Love it!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 6, 2014)

Wingard is definitely well on his way to becoming one of the top 3 genre filmmakers working today. 

Him and Barrett also had the best segment in 'The ABCs of Death.' 

They're on a role.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 6, 2014)

He's sure proved himself as one of the more interesting up-and-comming directors of today. I love the recent rise of  young, talented horror directors these last 10 years. Ti West, Adam Wingard, James Wan, Julien Carbon, Laurent Courtiaud, H?l?ne Cattet, Bruno Forzani, Peter Strickland, Ryan Haysom and so on. People to keep an eye on in the years to come. I've got high hopes for all of these. Some of these have more experience than others, but the key here is that all have done something great, interesting and with their own character to it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 6, 2014)

Agreed.

And speaking of Ti West, I still need to see The Sacrament.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 12, 2014)

My friend's in that movie! 

Sorry can't help but do a little bragging. My friend is Chase Williamson he was also in John Dies at the End and Video Game High School


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 18, 2014)

Did you suck his dick?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2014)

They announced today that the Guest will make it's worldwide premiere at the Toronto Film Festival.  And since I am going to be in town.  I might as well check it out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2014)

I am so fucking pumped for this. Wingard showing some serious action skills with this one.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, this movie has easily become my most anticipated movie of the second half of the year.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 11, 2014)

New Trailer :



New Poster :



This is looking better day by day.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never heard of any of this.

This sounds like some legit underground stuff.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Who the fuck is Adam Wingard ?
Oh I see he is another supertalented director you will wank now kind of like Neil Blomkamp.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 16, 2014)

TetraVaal said:


> Did you suck his dick?



Kind of an odd question to ask butno cant say that I did.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 22, 2014)

Why not? **


----------



## Taleran (Aug 22, 2014)

Final night of Midnight Madness will be an excellent time indeed. You're Next was excellent and I can't wait for this.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2014)

I adore the soundtrack for this movie, it has some really great tracks.  _The Magician_ <3

While the movie fails to be spectacular it is a pretty fun ride for most of the movie.  Excellent use of music and the the action is directed pretty well.  Movie is also fantastic at building anticipation for scenes.


----------

